# Players on a similar skill level as Jason Richardson?



## Alternative-Perspective (Jun 24, 2017)

Hey guys, I wish to listen to shreddy music in the vein of Jason Richardson's solo album. Any recommendations?


----------



## Blytheryn (Jun 24, 2017)

Jacky Vincent.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 24, 2017)

Blytheryn said:


> Jacky Vincent.



You know, I never thought much about this guy. I just thought he was some guitar dude fangirls like to scream over. 

Then I finally watch some videos and I'm like "Why the fuck does this dude ONLY have a $300 signature model with Dean!?"


----------



## Blytheryn (Jun 24, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You know, I never thought much about this guy. I just thought he was some guitar dude fangirls like to scream over.
> 
> Then I finally watch some videos and I'm like "Why the fuck does this dude ONLY have a $300 signature model with Dean!?"



Oh yeah, when I first heard him in Falling In Reverse I totally couldn't see him staying with them for long. He's such a crazy good player, writes some tasty solos.

Someone get this guy on Jackson or ESP. YESTERDAY!


----------



## isispelican (Jun 24, 2017)

Jakub Zytecki, Rick Graham


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jun 24, 2017)

"Skill level" and "sound/genre" are two totally different things. It sounds like you're asking for the latter, OP. I can think of a hundred different players who are not "shreddy" (in your sense of the word, OP) and who are better than Jason Richardson and above his skill level.


----------



## isomorphic (Jun 24, 2017)

Not as heavy but still top notch 

https://grumusic.bandcamp.com/


----------



## NotDonVito (Jun 24, 2017)

What sets Jason apart is that glassy smooth sound. There are better shredders, but they are still missing something he has there.


----------



## mikernaut (Jun 25, 2017)

I would say Kevin Heiderich , who is a member here is quite a beast and lol, he's got a Jason Richardson solo vid he did recently as well as plenty of other crazy playthroughs.


Otherwise the only other players I can think of are Per Nilsson and Andy James.


----------



## Frostbite (Jun 25, 2017)

isispelican said:


> Rick Graham


This is the correct answer haha. Rick is on another level entirely personally. Everything he does is so amazingly clean


----------



## cip 123 (Jun 25, 2017)

Rick Graham, Sergey Golovin is also a ridiculous player if you like Jason's album you'll like this too - https://sergeygolovin.bandcamp.com/album/changes


----------



## Alternative-Perspective (Jun 25, 2017)

mikernaut said:


> I would say Kevin Heiderich , who is a member here is quite a beast and lol, he's got a Jason Richardson solo vid he did recently as well as plenty of other crazy playthroughs.




That guy is far from being on Jason's level. His picking isn't very defined.


----------



## cip 123 (Jun 25, 2017)

Ehh, he plays Xiv 20% faster. It's also camera audio I believe, his picking is plenty fine, you're also comparing a style. His playing is pretty flawless however the way he executes notes is his own.

this is the problem when you start a thread like this, you're gonna get a lot of subjective opinions, the guy is technically on a very similar level. Creatively I don't know as I've not heard his original stuff.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 25, 2017)

^Dude would be awesome if he worked on his bends and vibrato.


----------



## cip 123 (Jun 25, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^Dude would be awesome if he worked on his bends and vibrato.



I see it a lot with players and it ruins them entirely, Dan James Griffin is another one. Absolutely wonderful music but the second I hear his vibrato I'm out. Work on it kids!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 25, 2017)

cip 123 said:


> I see it a lot with players and it ruins them entirely, Dan James Griffin is another one. Absolutely wonderful music but the second I hear his vibrato I'm out. Work on it kids!



For anyone that wants to become a true shredding god, these videos are a must-watch.





Especially the Zakk Wylde one. Dude's technique is mostly just pentatonic runs, but the ways he bends the notes just brings the life out of it. 

Sorry for the topic shift. Just bugs me.


----------



## JD27 (Jun 25, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Especially the Zakk Wylde one. Dude's technique is mostly just pentatonic runs, but the ways he bends the notes just brings the life out of it.



Best example of him doing that is the outro solo to "Sold My Soul", he bends the notes into submission.


----------



## JustMac (Jun 25, 2017)

Zakk Wylde can shred with soul, and his vibrato is to die for


----------



## works0fheart (Jun 25, 2017)

Frostbite said:


> This is the correct answer haha. Rick is on another level entirely personally. Everything he does is so amazingly clean



I agree. I've been playing for a long time now, and this guys playing is just mindblowing. His hybrid picking technique is just on another level. I've seen a lot of great guitar players throughout the years that have been very impressive, but none of them of Rick's caliber.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jun 25, 2017)

Just here to say that there is nothing wrong with Dean guitars!


----------



## Necropitated (Jun 25, 2017)

cip 123 said:


> Ehh, he plays Xiv 20% faster. It's also camera audio I believe, his picking is plenty fine, you're also comparing a style. His playing is pretty flawless however the way he executes notes is his own.
> 
> this is the problem when you start a thread like this, you're gonna get a lot of subjective opinions, the guy is technically on a very similar level. Creatively I don't know as I've not heard his original stuff.



If you want to compare my alternate picking I'd recommend this video, and it's also Jason Richardson solo. The backing track hides some sloppiness but you still hear it pretty well.


I don't like my video of Tonga too much either but it was the best take I had and I had to upload it for the contest, which I ultimately did not win. Keep in mind that this was an unedited single take with direct audio recorded with guitar rig. There are not many guitar players uploading direct audio videos without backing track, well, because you can hear every bit of sloppiness. Most playthroughs are faked anyway or the guitar is not loud enough or they use camera audio which also hides sloppiness.
Anyway, yes I'm also constantly working on my bending, vibratos and phrasing hahaha. You should compare some of my old videos with the new stuff. My old videos are really cringe-worthy for that matter.

Here's an original solo I wrote if you're interested in my creative side:


And thanks for being mentioned in this thread. I'm very humbled even if I don't agree with me being at the same level as the other guitarists mentioned.


----------



## isomorphic (Jun 25, 2017)

> Most playthroughs are faked anyway or the guitar is not loud enough or they use camera audio which also hides sloppiness.



Agree. These are the guitar equivalent to people taking angled selfies with tons of filters and cropping. Have seen both endlessly.


----------



## mikernaut (Jun 26, 2017)

( engage flamesheild!) I can't believe Zakk Wylde was brought up.


----------



## savage (Jun 26, 2017)

Christian Münzner, Shawn Lane, Muhammed Suiçmez, Anton Svedin; the list goes on and on... Pretty much any tech death guitarist will possess extreme technicality and precision (it's the hallmark of the genre). The bigger question is are you equating speed as the only facet of skill? If not there's a huge variety guitarists that may not play fast yet display their skill through phrasing and compositions.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 26, 2017)

Alternative-Perspective said:


> Hey guys, I wish to listen to shreddy music in the vein of Jason Richardson's solo album. Any recommendations?



There are very very few guys on Jason's level from a technical stand point but some similar guitarists are:

Miles Dimitri Baker(Interloper + Rings of Saturn)


Dude us a machine, check out his instagram for some solo'd guitar videos:
https://www.instagram.com/milesdimitribaker/?hl=en

Jacky Vincent as mentioned earlier, he plays the ending solo in Breaking Damnation on Jason's album, skip to 2:30 for his solo in this song:


Rick which I'm sure you know already from his videos and "Hos Down", don't know if he has any albums or songs apart from guest appearances:


Straten Marshall has ridiculously clean technique, lots of videos on his IG:


For shreddy music I can give hundreds of recommendations but for djenty modern synthy stuff like Jason's I can't think of many. He specifically said he didn't want to make a solo album of soloing over backing tracks since there are thousands of those already which went completely over so many peoples heads. What parts on the album are you looking for similar music of?



Necropitated said:


> You should compare some of my old videos with the new stuff. My old videos are really cringe-worthy for that matter.



I know that exact feeling!!


----------



## Stijnson (Jun 26, 2017)

There are plenty of players who have a similar skill level as Jason, if not higher skill levels. But they'd mostly be playing totally different styles. So I'm not sure what you're looking for. Players in the same style as Jason? Or players who are simply as good if not better? The latter is not hard to find, some of them have already been mentioned, and there are plenty more. A shreddy player in the djenty/progressive metal scene is a bit harder to find because there is simply less "shred" in that genre.

Personally I don't really understand the hype with Jason Richardson. The guy is technically an incredible guitarist, but musically it's nothing really refreshing imo. But to each his own!


----------



## Alternative-Perspective (Jun 26, 2017)

Stijnson said:


> There are plenty of players who have a similar skill level as Jason, if not higher skill levels. But they'd mostly be playing totally different styles. So I'm not sure what you're looking for. Players in the same style as Jason? Or players who are simply as good if not better? The latter is not hard to find, some of them have already been mentioned, and there are plenty more. A shreddy player in the djenty/progressive metal scene is a bit harder to find because there is simply less "shred" in that genre.
> 
> Personally I don't really understand the hype with Jason Richardson. The guy is technically an incredible guitarist, but musically it's nothing really refreshing imo. But to each his own!



I am looking for people with a similar or higher skill level. From the ones posted only Jacky Vincent and Rick Graham fulfill that criterion.


----------



## Rawkmann (Jun 26, 2017)

Eric Johnson


----------



## cip 123 (Jun 26, 2017)

Alternative-Perspective said:


> I am looking for people with a similar or higher skill level. From the ones posted only Jacky Vincent and Rick Graham fulfill that criterion.


What the hell are you defining as skill? Because there are guitarists listed in this thread who are ridiculously talented, on par with Jason in my eyes.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 26, 2017)

To me something like that means modern players with an incredible command of their instrument, be it tone, technique, phrasing, composition etc and are able to play highly technical licks/pieces near flawlessly without the aid of any editing. So basically how things were in the 80/90s.


----------



## Alternative-Perspective (Jun 26, 2017)

Lorcan Ward said:


> able to play highly technical licks/pieces near flawlessly without the aid of any editing



So basically the opposite of Rings of Saturn. Or modern metal, for that matter.


----------



## Necropitated (Jun 26, 2017)

Lorcan Ward said:


> To me something like that means modern players with an incredible command of their instrument, be it tone, technique, phrasing, composition etc and are able to play highly technical licks/pieces near flawlessly without the aid of any editing. So basically how things were in the 80/90s.



Well, by that definition, and especially without the aid of editing, it's definitely Rick Graham....and also Jeff loomis, that guy is also damn clean and fast.
I wouldn't even count Jason Richardson with your definition. I highly doubt that a lot of his stuff was played in the studio without extensive studio trickery, like note by note editing. Don't get me wrong, he's definitely one of the cleanest guitar players out there, his videos show that, but I don't "buy" the quality of his playing on the albums he played. I transcribed a lot of stuff from jason and other clean players like loomis or rick graham....and Jasons stuff was always perfect on the grid and unreal.
Might be an unpopular opinion about his playing, but that's what I'm thinking.


----------



## cip 123 (Jun 26, 2017)

Alternative-Perspective said:


> So basically the opposite of Rings of Saturn. Or modern metal, for that matter.


Dude I think you've got the wrong idea of what modern metal is....everyone uses studio tricks to keep things clean these days, technical metal has become the genre for near machine level precision.

However theres just been videos posted of interlooper, Miles Barker playing some super clean stuff....and he's in RoS.

If you want good technical shred before a lot of the studio stuff you need to get in to the older stuff. Go sit down and listen to Jason Becker Perpetual Burn. (Jason used some studio tricks but mostly for creative purposes, Mike Varney said he would do solos in 1 take....when he was barely 18.)


----------



## guitar4tw (Jun 26, 2017)

Guthrie Govan, Tommy Emmanuel and Rick Graham are probably the guitarists alive that have reached the highest level of technical mastery, in my opinion.


----------



## Alternative-Perspective (Jun 26, 2017)

Necropitated said:


> Well, by that definition, and especially without the aid of editing, it's definitely Rick Graham....and also Jeff loomis, that guy is also damn clean and fast.
> I wouldn't even count Jason Richardson with your definition. I highly doubt that a lot of his stuff was played in the studio without extensive studio trickery, like note by note editing. Don't get me wrong, he's definitely one of the cleanest guitar players out there, his videos show that, but I don't "buy" the quality of his playing on the albums he played. I transcribed a lot of stuff from jason and other clean players like loomis or rick graham....and Jasons stuff was always perfect on the grid and unreal.
> Might be an unpopular opinion about his playing, but that's what I'm thinking.



It's not just an opinion. It's obvious that there is editing going on. No one really plays perfectly on the grid unless they have Guitar Pro installed in their brains.


----------



## Stijnson (Jun 27, 2017)

Alternative-Perspective said:


> I am looking for people with a similar or higher skill level. From the ones posted only Jacky Vincent and Rick Graham fulfill that criterion.



Well in that case, as good of a player as Jason is, there are PLENTY of players with similar or higher skill levels. I mean even just these days there are loads. Guthrie Govan (even higher skill level?), Jeff Loomis, the aforementioned Rick Graham (also another level), maybe even guys like Tom Quayle or Nick Johnson. The list is quite long and open for interpretation. What about the guys who are less popular these days, but maybe even better? Marty Friedman, Jason Becker, Yngwie?! Herman Li?! Just kidding on that last one! But nonetheless, endless list dude...


----------



## works0fheart (Jun 27, 2017)

Honestly, as good as Jason's lead playing is, there's never been anything he's wrote from a rhythm standpoint that's impressed me. So yes, he is certainly on some type of level, but I don't think he's that impressive aside from weedly-wees. Can he play really fast and clean? Sure.


----------



## eugeneelgr (Jun 27, 2017)

Emil Werstler. He's also crowdfunding his solo album now as we speak. Not only is he technically brilliant, as evidenced here,



but he's also IN MY OPINION, way more musically interesting. Check out his crowdfunder below.

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/emil-werstler-s-verlorener-music#/


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 27, 2017)

Rick starts the ridiculousness at about 2:13. He's playing chess while the rest of us are playing checkers... his fingers are always ready for the next position/run/etc. His use of dynamics and pick attack to run the same lick differently (e.g. legato then muted legato!) is just amazing. Plus he's got a great sense for the feels as well. And I don't think there's a better right hand technique (i.e. hybrid, economy, alt, string-skipping, etc) in all of guitar.

Oh and that Andy guy ain't too shabby either


----------



## Dcm81 (Jun 28, 2017)

As he's not been mentioned yet: Was Hauch! Such buttery smooth technique but gets overlooked a lot because he's not a "big" solo artist.


----------



## IbanezIsLife (Jun 28, 2017)

Based on skill level, Tosin Abasi gets my vote


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 28, 2017)

Necropitated said:


> Well, by that definition, and especially without the aid of editing, it's definitely Rick Graham....and also Jeff loomis, that guy is also damn clean and fast.
> I wouldn't even count Jason Richardson with your definition. I highly doubt that a lot of his stuff was played in the studio without extensive studio trickery, like note by note editing. Don't get me wrong, he's definitely one of the cleanest guitar players out there, his videos show that, but I don't "buy" the quality of his playing on the albums he played. I transcribed a lot of stuff from jason and other clean players like loomis or rick graham....and Jasons stuff was always perfect on the grid and unreal.
> Might be an unpopular opinion about his playing, but that's what I'm thinking.



Ok my definition might be a bit too much of a stretch especially since the whole tech genre's sound is based on inhuman precision guitars. A better one would be "etc etc and able to play highly technical licks/pieces near flawlessly in a live setting that proves they aren't just studio tricks". Even Rick has said in videos that he has sometimes edited his playing, "I don't sit around all day trying to get something perfect because nobody has time for that s**t". Its a shame that its gotten so bad that you aren't allowed to even make a mistake on guitar, as I'm sure you know from youtube there is always that one guy who has to point it out. 



Stijnson said:


> What about the guys who are less popular these days, but maybe even better? Marty Friedman, Jason Becker, Yngwie?! Herman Li?! Just kidding on that last one!



Out of everyone mentioned in this thread I'd personally put Herman Li as number one for memorable licks. His second solo in "Above the Winter Moonlight" has my favourite bend in guitar playing ever. I also have no idea how Dragonforce's other guitarist Sam writes the lead guitars, gives them to Herman and then re-learns everything but playing the harmony instead. I challenge anyone to learn a whole song, then re-learn it but with the harmony and play it start to finish. Not an easy task!


----------



## works0fheart (Jun 28, 2017)

USMarine75 said:


> Rick starts the ridiculousness at about 2:13. He's playing chess while the rest of us are playing checkers... his fingers are always ready for the next position/run/etc. His use of dynamics and pick attack to run the same lick differently (e.g. legato then muted legato!) is just amazing. Plus he's got a great sense for the feels as well. And I don't think there's a better right hand technique (i.e. hybrid, economy, alt, string-skipping, etc) in all of guitar.
> 
> Oh and that Andy guy ain't too shabby either




Rick I can get behind but Andy? Not so much. He's a great writer and a pretty good player, but he's no virtuoso I don't think. He just writes really solid songs. Nothing wrong with that though.



IbanezIsLife said:


> Based on skill level, Tosin Abasi gets my vote



Tosin has probably the worst vibrato I've ever heard, and has gotten progressively more sloppy live every time I've seen him (5 times). Also, he hasn't wrote anything impressive in the better part of 8 years. If we're talking self-titled AAL era Tosin, then yeah, he's pretty good, but he's definitely regressed as a player more and more with each release since then. I feel bad saying that because the self-titled is one of the most impressive albums I've ever heard and it has a super original sound, but he's just become boring as hell to my ears now that he's gotten Sumerian'd.

I know this might be against the 7string.org Bible/Circlejerk campaign to say, but he's actually a pretty overrated guitar player at this point.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 28, 2017)

My short list is basically: Timo Tolkki (Stratovarius), Emil Werstler, Michael Romeo( Symphony X), Jennifer Batten, any of the guys in Obscura, Paul Masvidal, Gru, David Maxim Micic, Jeff Loomis, Wes Hauch and Nick Johnston. I'd say all of them are highly talented shredders with better songwriting capabilities than Richardson. There's tons of great shredders out there as evidenced by previous posts.


----------



## Rawkmann (Jul 8, 2017)

Not sure why I didn't think of him until now but Takayoshi Ohmura is one of the cleanest players around as well:


----------



## Siggevaio (Jul 9, 2017)

(Shared at this time stamp because of that crazy scale run... Okay it's not working? Haha, check out 4:20)

I'm pretty sure this dude is a russian Jason Richardson, ridiculous playing (check out his band Shokran). Come on, Tommy Emmanuel and Eric Johnson would never be able to keep up with Jason. They are amazing guitarists (the best in their field) but I don't think they are able to play extremely technical metal like Jason do. Not many (if any) would. I've yet to see anything that man can't play techniquewise. Rick Graham and Guthrie Govan are more diverse in their skills though since Rick can play acoustic/classical guitar like a MF and Guthrie can play anything as well. 

Edit: Didn't really read the first post and I don't think many did based on the answers. My suggestion is definitely in the vein of Jason's music so give it a go!


----------



## Rawkmann (Jul 9, 2017)

Is there any footage of Jason doing any improvisation soloing? The guy is technically amazing but I only ever see him playing pretty strictly to his pre recorded material. Also, I'm gonna go out on a limb and say if you plugged Eric Johnson's Strat into an Engl, put on a metal backing track, maybe give him a few minutes to switch gears that he would be able to play something mind blowing over it.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Jul 9, 2017)

Rawkmann said:


> Is there any footage of Jason doing any improvisation soloing? The guy is technically amazing but I only ever see him playing pretty strictly to his pre recorded material. Also, I'm gonna go out on a limb and say if you plugged Eric Johnson's Strat into an Engl, put on a metal backing track, maybe give him a few minutes to switch gears that he would be able to play something mind blowing over it.



I might be mistaken but I think there's videos of him on his instagram doing improv stuff at the end of his sets but who knows maybe he just follows a skeletal framework and isn't truly improvising.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 9, 2017)

works0fheart said:


> Tosin has probably the worst vibrato I've ever heard, and has gotten progressively more sloppy live every time I've seen him (5 times). Also, he hasn't wrote anything impressive in the better part of 8 years. If we're talking self-titled AAL era Tosin, then yeah, he's pretty good, but he's definitely regressed as a player more and more with each release since then. I feel bad saying that because the self-titled is one of the most impressive albums I've ever heard and it has a super original sound, but he's just become boring as hell to my ears now that he's gotten Sumerian'd.
> 
> I know this might be against the 7string.org Bible/Circlejerk campaign to say, but he's actually a pretty overrated guitar player at this point.


Glad I'm not alone here.


----------



## couverdure (Jul 9, 2017)

works0fheart said:


> I know this might be against the 7string.org Bible/Circlejerk campaign to say, but he's actually a pretty overrated guitar player at this point.


Can I say the same for Jason too? He's a very skilled and precise player but nearly all of his songs sound like The Discovery-era Born of Osiris and his guitar tone sounds too over-processed. This is coming from someone who unironically enjoys DragonForce.


----------



## works0fheart (Jul 9, 2017)

I feel you. I'm not personally a fan of his solo album at all. The only thing he's ever made that I like is the album you just mentioned, and even then, I still feel like the guy can't write riffs. Yes, he comes up with some awesome solos and melodies, but there's not one thing he's made rhythm-wise that doesn't sound like a Meshuggah copy/paste. No offense to anyone into that type of thing, but it just doesn't cut it for me.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jul 10, 2017)

Siggevaio said:


> (Shared at this time stamp because of that crazy scale run... Okay it's not working? Haha, check out 4:20)
> 
> I'm pretty sure this dude is a russian Jason Richardson, ridiculous playing (check out his band Shokran).



Dmitry is an insane player, he has a on of videos on his IG that will leave your jaw on the floor. 



works0fheart said:


> I still feel like the guy can't write riffs. Yes, he comes up with some awesome solos and melodies, but there's not one thing he's made rhythm-wise that doesn't sound like a Meshuggah copy/paste.



I agree there are a lot more chug-chug parts on the album than there should be this song really show cases his ability at riffs. He wrote this when he was 16 which is crazy, there are hundreds of Children of Bodom clones/inspired bands etc but this might be the only example that actually sounds like Alexi. I wish Alexi could still write stuff like this:


----------



## Alternative-Perspective (Jul 10, 2017)

Siggevaio said:


> (Shared at this time stamp because of that crazy scale run... Okay it's not working? Haha, check out 4:20)
> 
> I'm pretty sure this dude is a russian Jason Richardson, ridiculous playing (check out his band Shokran). Come on, Tommy Emmanuel and Eric Johnson would never be able to keep up with Jason. They are amazing guitarists (the best in their field) but I don't think they are able to play extremely technical metal like Jason do. Not many (if any) would. I've yet to see anything that man can't play techniquewise. Rick Graham and Guthrie Govan are more diverse in their skills though since Rick can play acoustic/classical guitar like a MF and Guthrie can play anything as well.
> 
> Edit: Didn't really read the first post and I don't think many did based on the answers. My suggestion is definitely in the vein of Jason's music so give it a go!




I love that album by Dmitry. Insane player, and arguably a better songwriter than Jason.


----------



## JohnIce (Jul 10, 2017)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> "Skill level" and "sound/genre" are two totally different things. It sounds like you're asking for the latter, OP. I can think of a hundred different players who are not "shreddy" (in your sense of the word, OP) and who are better than Jason Richardson and above his skill level.



Indeed. Most of the people mentioned in this thread play single notes with a pick. Improvising with chords/triads all over the neck using fingerpicking like Joe Pass or Mateus Asato is to me exponentially more difficult. You might not be able to reach the same speeds but that's cause you're playing 3 or 4x the amount of guitar per second.


----------



## Zalbu (Jul 10, 2017)

works0fheart said:


> Tosin has probably the worst vibrato I've ever heard, and has gotten progressively more sloppy live every time I've seen him (5 times). Also, he hasn't wrote anything impressive in the better part of 8 years. If we're talking self-titled AAL era Tosin, then yeah, he's pretty good, but he's definitely regressed as a player more and more with each release since then. I feel bad saying that because the self-titled is one of the most impressive albums I've ever heard and it has a super original sound, but he's just become boring as hell to my ears now that he's gotten Sumerian'd.
> 
> I know this might be against the 7string.org Bible/Circlejerk campaign to say, but he's actually a pretty overrated guitar player at this point.


Yup, I hate to say it but it feels like Tosin is more concerned about living the rock star lifestyle at this point. The last two albums aren't pushing the envelopes in the same way self-titled and Weightless did at the time they came out.

On topic, there's a guy I follow on Instagram called Julian Cifuentes who is crazy clean and has great bends and vibrato, check him out. And like the guy above me said, more people should check out Mateus Asato but he's not a shredder.

https://www.instagram.com/juliandcgnj/?hl=en


----------



## beerandbeards (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm not familiar with Jason's work but I've seen some insane precise shredding from some Asian 9 year olds on YouTube. I'd imagine those kids will be even more unbelievable when they're older


----------

